# Want to know SIFY BROADBAND Connection!!!



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 12, 2007)

hello guys,

     I hope that u r all happy. I m happy too.
But I m offering u one problem, U can better say it is a question. 
Can anyone say about sify broadband means what the real speeds it offers?
A guy(Sify promoter) told me that Sify give u 60KBps(yes KBps!!!) downloading speed in ur 256kbps connection. Is this true? I got 30KBps in Sify Iway cafe. I m a frequent downloader so I need a fast connection.
*ANY REVIEWS OF USING SIFY BROADBAND? PLZ POST*.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 12, 2007)

I used that for 2-3 months, its 30 kBps only max 32.


----------



## fazcorp_88 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sify Broadband Sucks Terrible Speeds,overpriced And One Of The Worst After Sales Service Out There


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 12, 2007)

My personal experience:
1. Initially there will be no problems in your speed, connectivity, whatsoever.
2. Later, as half of the moth passesby, you will experience all the problems like gateway not responding, slow speed. If your gateway stops responding at 11 in the night and your cable TV operator(who also is your LAN operator) will open his shop only at 10 A.M. next morning, then no internet from 11 PM to next day 10 AM.

3. Your LAN operators use cheap-fragile hardware ( they call it a 'switch' ) that blows frequently. You will have downtime during this period.

4. To speak to customer care in sify, you have to waste 2 mins. of your time every time you call them in 1.Selecting your language2. Selecting you are BB or Dial-up user/ Choosing if you are existing customer or a new customer..4. Choosing whether you have a technical or non-technical quesry, etc.

Finally, they will play a hold-on music(may may be as long as 5 mins). Even after this long period of holding the call, at the end they will ask you to enter your phone number and disconnectthe call. They say their executives will call you withing next 24 hrs.

5. They don't provide refund for downtimes due to their mistakes.

6. Their engineers are incompetent(Experienced it myself). One engg. could not detect a break in my wire and had me get my LAN card and motherboard checked. I will not mention the pains I had to bear to carry it from from home to distant service center and then back to my home, only to find that it was working very well, and had no problems. Even my cable walla boy(whom I doubt if is even 12th passed) does wire check as a regular and primary measure while handling connectivity issues.

OVERVIEW:
If you have any other ISP in your area, Sify should be kicked.
Don't even go near Sify office.
They are the worst ISP I will ever see in my life.
After-sales customer service is terrible.
They are unrealiable for your business or home needs.

In my case, just because the cable-walla-boy was helpful, I didn't have THAT serious problems.

My current package with sify is expiring in next 2 days, after which I taking broadband from Exatt BB.
Sify is over-priced(not affordable), unstatisfactory in basic services, and horrible customer care service. Theis customer care guys know only good english. Their engineers don't know even that.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2007)

Don't go for Sify

Works fine for 1/2 months and hardly stays on after that
power off in any locality between your house and the regional network center means no internet for you.

Not having internet connection in better than having sify internet.
for 256kbps connection, you will never ever reach 32kBps (a.k.a 256kbps). getting 60kBps is utter nonsense and I will slap that guy who told you that you will get 60kBps on 256kbps, with a shoe full of bullshit.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 12, 2007)

And yes, Iway speeds are always kept upto the mark. But not for home users.
Home users are given a step-motherly treatment.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 12, 2007)

I paid rs.1222/- for one month unlimited 256kbps broadband. I never get more than 5-6 KBps which is worse than dial-up. I am up of this cheaters and never go to them for any service. One can call them shitty internet service for you. It is not broadband that they are selling. It is narrowband.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ Go sue Sify in consumer court, people have recovered damages from Sify, you would also be able to do so.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 12, 2007)

*Thank U all guys for enlighting me.* 
             Now I m totally convinced that I never have to opt for Sify connection. When their DSA(agent) is lieing in the beginning (by saying downloading speed - 60kBps then God know what will happen later on).Actually I saw the good continuous speed at sify iway, therefore I was thinking about it.
                 Thanks preventing me from such corrupt services and preventing my money wastage. 
           I like BSNL 500 night unlimited plan too but by the  time when I get it I will not be here(shifting to another place/town for study purpose) bcaz some people, I know them personally, was saying there horrible experiences related BSNL connection. They were saying that U will *get BSNL connection in not less than 3 months or may be 6 months or cannot say when  even after giving b***e. U have to visit many rounds to their BSNL office to get connection and many rounds for its disconnection too. So total headache here too . No more ISP provider here except BSNL and sify.
          WHAT CAN I DO? JUST FEELING LIKE LOOSER . Have ocean in front of me but I cannot drink a single drop of water.
CAN U TELL ME ANYWAY TO GET FAST BSNL INTERNET CONNECTION BETTER WITHIN 1 WEEK? I DONT HAVE LANDLINE TOO.*


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 12, 2007)

Bro simple calculation... they provide 256kbps,128kbps and 64kbps connections.. which ever you take you get download speed just 1/8th of the speed. Say if you have 256 you get 256/8~32. This is because the 256 it shows is in kbps and the  32 it shows is in KBps. I used sify for nearly 3yrs in bangalore and service is pretty good if you stay in central part of the city but problems in rural areas nearby due to bad infrastructure.. One thing more the Sify network is very pron to hacking.. and am not joking.. its a kid job to still your bandwidth.. Better not to discuss here ..
And regarding speed .. you take any ISP in the world its always true that download speed is 1/8th of your browsing speed.. Because your download speed is directly proportional to your browsing speed and they are not calculated differently but its the various application that shows the download speed units differently.. 
 if tomoro you make a downloader app which show download speed in kbps it will sow download speed same as your browsing speed!

the review given by rohan_shenoy is fully true if you are not in central city then the same. i get similar feedback from some of my friends who stays just at the corners of bangalore!


----------



## Jags (Dec 13, 2007)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> My personal experience:
> 1. Initially there will be no problems in your speed, connectivity, whatsoever.
> 2. Later, as half of the moth passesby, you will experience all the problems like gateway not responding, slow speed. If your gateway stops responding at 11 in the night and your cable TV operator(who also is your LAN operator) will open his shop only at 10 A.M. next morning, then no internet from 11 PM to next day 10 AM.
> 
> ...


wooooow
EXACT copy-paste of my experience wid sify 3-4 yrs ago !!!
ditto same 
but i wud like to add:-
-> sify has no control over ur local cable provider (or whosoever it is in ur locality thats provides 'last-mile' delivery)
-> quality of net depends upon ur local provider
-> they have lots of hidden clauses in terms and conditions


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Dec 13, 2007)

My my.. Sify's "broadband" service seems to more of a horror servIce after reading the opinions here. I am with BSNL and it works just fine. The only thing lacking is the long wait time to get the connection. Althouhg i got The connection fast, my friends who applied more than 6 or 7 months ago are still awaiting the doorbell. Speed is almost constantly near the 2mbps mark. Me Happy!! :GRIN:

I wonder if anyone has positive views about Sify here?


----------



## salilrane (Dec 13, 2007)

i agree with rohan ... the fragile switch blows over every time ...

speed also suckssss 

and its over priced


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks once again to u all my friends.
Trying to get BSNL internet connection as fast as possible.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 17, 2007)

I am right now using Exatt broadband: Rs:530 per month for 256kbps and cap of 10 GB.......much better than crap sicfy


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 17, 2007)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> I am right now using Exatt broadband: Rs:530 per month for 256kbps and cap of 10 GB.......much better than crap sicfy



Hey Rohan, 

Exatt broadband is available in Dombivli/Kalyan?


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2007)

I also used to have Sify Broadband earlier and the speeds were terrible. It is highly overpriced and isn't worth of money.

I also used to have Sify Broadband earlier and the speeds were terrible (even more worse than that). I used to get around 4-8KB/s in a 256 kbps plan. It is highly overpriced and isn't worth of money.


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Dec 17, 2007)

Still no sign of anything positive! I guess only those people who have no other option go for Sify.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 17, 2007)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> Hey Rohan,
> 
> Exatt broadband is available in Dombivli/Kalyan?


I don't know, but you can call at Customer Support : 022 - 6757 1500 or email them at response_mum@exatt.com


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2007)

Wh!Zk!D said:
			
		

> Still no sign of anything positive! I guess only those people who have no other option go for Sify.


You cannot expect anything positive from Sify Broadband.


----------



## abhi1890 (Oct 21, 2008)

hey dont go 4 sify connection, dey suck. I m using a sify connection and i m facing a lot of problems with connectivity and download speed.....


----------

